# metformin and sertraline



## Natalie123 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi, Sorry I haven't been around for a long time. I just have a quick question. I have just started taking metformin as well as my insulin for my type 1. The idea is that it might reduce the amount of insulin I need and help with the tiredness and hunger that I get with insulin. I am also taking sertraline for depression and since starting metformin I have felt my depression creeping back and panic setting in. Last night I had a really bad time, I was desperate, panicky and scared. Is anyone else on the same combination and noticed anything like this?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi Natalie, nice to hear from you again, but sorry to hear you are having problems. I don't have any personal experiences of these drugs, but hopeflly someone will be along who does. It might be worth asking your pharmacist if there are any known interactions between the two medications. How long have you been on the metformin now? Has it been helping with reducing your insulin?


----------



## Natalie123 (Jun 13, 2015)

only been on it for a few days so no effect yet but I think it will take a while


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 13, 2015)

I have been taking Sertraline now for 2 years for my severe anxiety disorder, long before they found i was a type 2 diabetic. I take it along with my Metformin.

Now when i started Metformin my anxiety flared up, i spoke to my doc and had to temporary increase my Sertraline for 4 weeks until the Metformin got into my system fully. I went back to my normal dose and all is fine. It might be worth talking to your gp 

The body is just adjusting to what is being put into the body so might have a hard time in the beginning.


----------

